# The Black Metal Dialogues



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

This stuff made me laugh.

http://theblackmetaldialogues.com/it.html


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

LOL, what a bunch of butt sniffing dorks. Being in part of the black metal scene about 5 years ago our band ran into alot of these dillholes. I'm black...no I'm black... well I'm blacker...yeah well I'm blackerer and evil to boot cuz my mom says so. I absolutly hated our fans. the best part was signing the cd's with brutal honesty. no example can be give due to forum rules  it was kinda like beating a masochist. They just thought I was being cool and evil. They were just too stupid to know the difference. :devil:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

And hence, Hibla, you hit directly upon why this joke of a music form called Black Metal exists. Most of its fans are as dumb as a bag of rocks. I lump them in the same class as those people who leave Christmas lights strung up outside their house year-long and anyone who thinks that Jeff Foxworthy is funny.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I can't believe that there are people out there that take BM so seriously. Its all fake and a gimmick. And true Black Metal fans don't go around saying how much BLACKER or EVIL they are. Those people can't be real BM fans. The guy saying how evil and dark his music was funny. His band should be called Witch ****. I'm sure the guitaring and singing is crappy; like many bands in that genre. There are SOME okay bands, but I'm not really into that scene. I'd rather listen to thrash, or some late '80s/early '90s death metal bands.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Black Metal isn't that bad.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

There are very few Black Metal "artists" that can be considered good. Right now the ONLY act I can think of that fits that description is *King Diamond* and his former band *Mercyful Fate.* But like NCM, I am more of a *Megadeth, Slayer* and *Danzig* fan and that's as dark as I get. Why? Because at least these bands have some talent unlike that drivel that seems to be prevalent in Denmark and all of the other Scandanavian climes. :devil:


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

We decked out in leather, corpse paint and put on a show. When I got home the make up came off and I went to watching ren and stimpey cartoons. I was the biggest black metal poser the world has ever known . But our music kicked ass! it held the number one spot in the black metal genre at mp3.com for a year. Beating several big name signed bands. I had nothing to do with writing any of the music I was just needed for the live show. now John Williams the guy that wrote and recorded all the music in his studio... he is truely an evil bastard. hands down. he don't claim to be... he just is. I like him.  http://www.soundclick.com/bands/pagemusic.cfm?bandID=232246 here is a link to some of the "his" stuff. enjoy


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

That's funny, I don't consider King Diamond to be Black Metal--he's better than that, LOL. Also, the only BM I listen to is Mayhem. Everything else is just derivative.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

yeah I admire band members that eat the brains of other band members that commit suicide! or was that Emperor? can't remeber.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Nope, that was definitely Mayhem, LOL.


----------

